# New GMG Daniel Boone Prime



## Lovetoeatbbq (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi y’all

First time poster here! Just wanted to let you know about the new GMG Daniel Boone Prime grill I just got on Tuesday. 

This is my second GMG grill, the first one being a Davy Crockett that we used when motorhoming. My experience with pellet grills shows that no matter which one you buy, you’re probably gonna have a couple of issues with it!! Temp fluctuations, probes failing, controller problems, you name it!! However speaking from experience, Green Mountain has GREAT tech support. That’s why I pulled the plug on a second GMG. Looked at RecTec, Yoder(expensive!!), Treager(had one, not impressed), Camp Chef, etc. etc.

Anyway on receiving my new grill(bought locally), assembled it, burned it in, and started my first cook(4 racks of baby backs), I noticed HUGE temp swings! Set at 200, the grill read 350!! It seemed that the grill would way overshoot the set temp and take forever to come back down. Called GMG spoke to a very pleasant young man who advised that I should update the firmware to version 1.4. I had version 1.2. He said that overshoot is a problem they’ve heard of and the update should remedy that. The GMG app only shows “prototype”, “latest” and “alternate” under the “update grill” menu item. I chose “prototype”. It downloaded version 1.5(!) and installed. HUGE difference!!! Temps are not only spot on but it also includes read outs for the two food probes and an option to select your temperature environment (cold to hot) to help calculate grill behavior.

Anyway just thought I’d put this out there if you’re having temp swing/overshoot problems with your new GMG Prime grill!

Happy grilling, time to eat ribs and have a cold one!!!!


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 30, 2019)

Great post.  I don't have that kind of rig but great advice nonetheless.

I really wish I could see one of those pellet poopers in action but no one I know has one.  Oy! 

JC


----------



## Jabiru (Aug 30, 2019)

Nice, easy fix. Glad you got it sorted and shared. 

These things are just like a computer - hardware + software.


----------



## Lovetoeatbbq (Aug 31, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Great post.  I don't have that kind of rig but great advice nonetheless.
> 
> I really wish I could see one of those pellet poopers in action but no one I know has one.  Oy!
> 
> JC


----------



## Lovetoeatbbq (Aug 31, 2019)

You should get one!!! Start a trend!!


----------



## Cloud Chaser (Jun 28, 2020)

Great post! Similar situation on my end. I got the Davey Crockett 2 weeks ago as an early fathers day present. Took it out in our RV, smoking meat daily at home as well...Had to get the Daniel Boone!! The bug had bitten, needed this to more comfortably smoke at home!

Anyway, assembled the DB and been playing with heat shield settings and nothing was quite "right"... I am off to install the Alternate version with is 1.5!!!

Thanks so much for the tip 
L
 Lovetoeatbbq


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 29, 2020)

I have Had one for 12 months and I really like it.   The update as you say makes a huge difference and so easy to do. I only ever use “latest”. Never had an issue with my Prime and use it constantly.

i really like the calibration tools. The cold smoke mode is very handy, I only set fan at 5% and it works perfectly. Cold smoked hams, bacon, cheese and nuts come out perfect every time.

180f is the magic number for ultimate smoke taste in my Prime, I run 180f for a few hours then bump up gradually.


C
 Cloud Chaser
 my heat shield is set one finger width in from edge chimney end, I have perfect even temps through out my grill. Also calibrate it if required, you can get temps so good.


----------



## Cloud Chaser (Jun 29, 2020)

Great tip 

 Jabiru


I will have to measure where I landed with the heat shield, but I think I landed at the recommended 4.25" from left side wall. I ended up trying the JB firmware instead of the DB and it is only after doing so that I got consistent heat without overshoot. Even during start up, it would overshoot the temp by 30 - 40 deg past 150!!!! Maddening to say the least. I am not talking measured temp with a ext therm, the cpu displayed temp would surpass start up of 150, no matter the placement of heat shield.

I must note that I have the new DB Prime Plus. I think the electronics are newer and what I have found through endless testing and pellets!! yesterday is that none of the DB firmware options work for my unit. Hey, maybe I have Jim Bowie electronics??? Doubt there is such a thing but seems to work = Strange.

Posting this here for anyone else that purchases the new Prime Plus models. I will also post what I hear directly from GMG once I speak with them today. For now I am happy with this workaround.

My experience with the Davey Crockett gave me the patience to work through the issues I am experiencing with the DB. Once the software is worked out, I know the Prime Plus will also be a great unit. Also worth noting that the newer versions of firmware for the DC also have the same overshoot issues.


----------



## nchapelheel (Jun 29, 2020)

Hello Jabiru. I am intrigued by your posting. I have a GMG Daniel Boone. I have talked with the
GMG support people and I have asked for a cold smoke mode....only running the fan. No Heat.
Your posting indicates your grill can do that. Please explain if it is the grill firmware or the app.
Thanks.
nChapelHeel


----------



## Cloud Chaser (Jun 29, 2020)

nchapelheel said:


> Hello Jabiru. I am intrigued by your posting. I have a GMG Daniel Boone. I have talked with the
> GMG support people and I have asked for a cold smoke mode....only running the fan. No Heat.
> Your posting indicates your grill can do that. Please explain if it is the grill firmware or the app.
> Thanks.
> nChapelHeel



I too can confirm cold smoke is available. It is through the app with I believe v1.5 and up firmware. You have to start the grill via the app. When you power on you will get the "cold Smoke" option.


----------



## nchapelheel (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks. The GMG tech support people did not tell me about that. I missed it because I usually press
the up button to start the grill. 
Thanks again


----------



## nchapelheel (Jun 30, 2020)

I tried this morning to get the cold smoke mode. Powered up using the app. Never saw a button or
a dialog box for that. My grill is running 6.8 firmware.
To get that info,  switch power off, press and hold the down button, switch power on. After about 3 
seconds, the firmware version will be displayed.
Just curious, what versions other users have that display the cold smoke mode.


----------



## nchapelheel (Jun 30, 2020)

I got this reply from GMG this morning. They don't know that I do have Tod's smoker tube and I use
a small cfm fan in the grill to circulate smoke when cold smoking.

David the cold smoke option is only on the prime model grills not the choice grills. You can do a cold smoke by using an external smoke tube inside the grill.


Best,

GMG


----------



## bill1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Nice post, LoveToEat.  I guess this is why over half the engineering jobs are now in software.    :-)


----------

